
Show HN: Burnout Barometer – A Slack tool to log and track your stress and mood - ljvmiranda
https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/burnout-barometer
======
ljvmiranda
Hi everyone,

I just want to share burnout-barometer, a simple open-source tool that I use
to track my mood throughout the day. You can find the link here:
[https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/burnout-
barometer](https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/burnout-barometer)

It also fetches the latest tweets from tinycarebot, and gives some random
encouragement through the week!

To be honest, it's still a work-in-progress, but I've been dogfooding it for
the past few weeks and it has helped me be mindful a lot. Hope you find some
interest in this work!

Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
all2
I'm not super comfortable with information about my emotional state being
hosted on a third-party's servers. I suppose this might be a moot point (with
email, text, and so on). I hesitate to try this out specifically because of
that fact.

Is there another way/path/tech stack to the core fucntionality?

